# w8 exhaust need help



## VWPassatW8_UA (Jul 11, 2007)

ok , so the question is if i leave my cats on and take off my exhaust will i have a problem with my engine , i just want to leave the cats on and take off the mufflers , please help me out with this,
-andrey


----------



## seatowjoe (Aug 29, 2004)

*Re: w8 exhaust need help (VWPassatW8_UA)*

The drone will drive you insane- let me know how it turns out.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: w8 exhaust need help (seatowjoe)*

Cats are all the way up at the manifolds. You don't see them under the car. When I did mine, Just drop the stock system at the clamps that are right at the trans area and go with larger diameter 2.5" pipes & mufflers. Be sure to have a cross-over, or X-Pipe somewhere. Mine sounded great..
I don't have the pics anymore but mine was like this:
Drop the stock system, mount the X right there, 2.5" pipes into a dual in/out Magna-Flow muffler to act as the resonator, out to 2.5" straight-thru Magna Flows.. I had the stock tips welded to those..


----------



## VWPassatW8_UA (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: w8 exhaust need help (VWPassatW8_UA)*

lol i got cat back straight pipes with stock tips amazing turns head







ill up load some pics of it when i get it out of body shop doing a little makeover


----------

